# Symbolic Links ändern sich



## Mindwinder (19. Juli 2006)

Moin moin,
ich habe einen Postfix MTA am laufen und mußte für die mysql 5.x Anbindung ein wenig mit den Clients schlampen. Mein Postfix nutzt von Haus aus den libmysqlclient 10 und oder 12. Selbige befinden sich einmal als Datei und einmal als symbolischer Link in usr/lib.
Um die Anbindung hinzubekommen habe ich einfach die 10er und 12er datein durch eine gleichnamige 15er ersetzt (reinkopiert umbenannt) und schließlich noch den symbolischen Link auf diese Dateien erzeugt - klappt soweit ganz prima, bis irgendwann nach Tagen die symbolischen Links zurückgesetzt werden auf ihre alte Vaiante.
 Kann mir jemand zum einen sagen warum diese Links zurückgesetzt werden (Server Neustart, Postfix Neustart(glaube ich nicht) oder welcher Auslöser auch immer) und zum anderen wie ich diese dauerhaft erzeugen kann. Und wo wir schon dabei sind, wie kann ich denn nen Link auslesen (könnte ich nach googlen ich weiß aber wo ich schon mal schreibe...)? Könnte ja sonst die Datei auf die der Link immer verweist auch noch einmal überschreiben . 

Hoffe bei dem geilen Wetter ist überhaupt wer online...

Als dann nette Grüße,

Mindwinder


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Juli 2006)

An das Ziel eines Links kannst Du per *ls -l* kommen.
Hmm, das einzige was mir einfaellt was da neu verlinken koennte waere evtl. ldconfig, aber so richtig vorstellen kann ich mir das auch nicht.


----------



## Mindwinder (19. Juli 2006)

Hmm also ldconfig hört sich nach der Beschreibung schon nicht so verkehrt an -aber ohne rechten Plan lasse ich wohl besser die Finger davon und warte bis es endlich ne stable clientlib für 1.5 gibt  . 
Falls aber irgendjemand vorher noch ne Idee hat immer her damit.

Gruß Mindwinder


----------

